# Hoyt Nitrum Turbo vs Mathews NoCam



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Got a Nitrum Turbo on order but geez that NoCam looks sweet.

Between the two which would you choose?


----------



## k.chamby (Sep 5, 2014)

My biased opinion, I would choose the Hoyt anyday. I have never enjoyed shooting the Solocams, and I really didn't like the Monsters that used the "not Dual Cam" system either. I can't speak for all Mathews bows as I realize that they are top notch products, but out of shear preference I stick with Hoyt, Bowtech, and Obsession models because I prefer the way they look and shoot. The honeycomb/milk crate look of mathews just seems boring compared to so many other designs that are out there which look aggressive or sleek - lots will disagree and bring on the hell fire because they love Mathews and always have, but the look of their bows hasn't really changed in 5-10 years.


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

would need to shoot them both to make that decision


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

I need a Both button because that is what I went with.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Yep I've got the Nitrum Turbo on order but that NoCam has peaked my interest. Both would be nice!


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

The Nitrum Turbo is definitely going to produce more impressive ballistic #s and will be a shooter based off shooting the Carbon Spyder with the Turbo cam

The NoCam could be that slow but super smooth alternative. Either will kill a deer deader than a door nail, just with the NoCam I might have to shoot the 1 3/8" Reaper vs the 2" lol


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a turbo on the way. No interest By me in the Nocam. But that's just me.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

nhns4 said:


> I have a turbo on the way. No interest By me in the Nocam. But that's just me.


I hear ya and love my current Hoyt Spyder Turbo. Can't wait to get that Nitrum in Harvest Brown with black limbs. It's going to be bad ace.


----------



## Prisoner$ (Aug 31, 2014)

General RE LEE said:


> The Nitrum Turbo is definitely going to produce more impressive ballistic #s and will be a shooter based off shooting the Carbon Spyder with the Turbo cam
> 
> The NoCam could be that slow but super smooth alternative. Either will kill a deer deader than a door nail, just with the NoCam I might have to shoot the 1 3/8" Reaper vs the 2" lol


Not real fair comparison. 6" brace vs 6-3/8, most fair would be Nirtum 30 vs Nocam.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

General RE LEE said:


> I hear ya and love my current Hoyt Spyder Turbo. Can't wait to get that Nitrum in Harvest Brown with black limbs. It's going to be bad ace.


Going harvest brown as well. Not sure on the limbs just told em whatever comes in first in my DL is fine. Lol


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## RickB4 (Apr 18, 2013)

Still feeling good about my Nitrum 34 Order


----------



## badbassn (Sep 21, 2013)

Shot both today.....im not Mathews fan but I would go with the no cam. Way better shooter. The nitrum was a tuning fork it had so much vib.


----------



## camosolo (Aug 14, 2009)

Shot both of these today. Hands down the Nitrum Turbo. I so much wanted something else from Mathews this year. Will shoot the Turbo again next to the Chill R and make my final decision.


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

Not impressed with the hoyt hype this year (yes, I've shot them) and never had much love for mathews but to each their own. 
If I had to choose one it would be the hoyt by default.


----------



## badbassn (Sep 21, 2013)

camosolo said:


> Shot both of these today. Hands down the Nitrum Turbo. I so much wanted something else from Mathews this year. Will shoot the Turbo again next to the Chill R and make my final decision.


It amazes me how peoples views on bows differ so much. Thats why there are so many different brands and models I guess.


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Haven't shot the Nocam, but I'd have to give the nod to the Nitrum, putting the specs side by side. I shot the Nitrum turbo and really liked it. At 20-25 fps less, the Nocam would have to be pretty nice.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

I have shot both and I am Bowtech guy, no bias here... But the fact that Mathews litteraly put a plastic square on there cable to keep the smaller cam from rubbing on it is insane to me! Mathews said that they HIGHLY recommend not shooting it with out the plastic square cover... Also the serving on the bow looked like it had 500 + shots on it in a few shots... Just this alone would be a reason. You would need to have a back up because it literally just pulls of. 

It shoots good though first few inches of the draw and I would thinkits a 340+ ibo bow... It does shoot good on the shot though. Just my observation.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

OCHO505 said:


> I have shot both and I am Bowtech guy, no bias here... But the fact that *Mathews litteraly put a plastic square on there cable to keep the smaller cam from rubbing on it* is insane to me! Mathews said that they HIGHLY recommend not shooting it with out the plastic square cover... Also the serving on the bow looked like it had 500 + shots on it in a few shots... Just this alone would be a reason. You would need to have a back up because it literally just pulls of.
> 
> It shoots good though first few inches of the draw and I would thinkits a 340+ ibo bow... It does shoot good on the shot though. Just my observation.


This is what amazes me! and people talk like they "engineered" something really innovative! really?


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm going with hoyt..


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok so the strong interest in the NoCam has subsided for me this evening. Looking forward to my Nitrum Turbo!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

nontypical169 said:


> I'm going with hoyt..


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

General RE LEE said:


> Ok so the strong interest in the NoCam has subsided for me this evening. Looking forward to my Nitrum Turbo!


The grip location change and the riser in the nitrum has serious benifits. I dumped my carbon spyder turbo for the nitrum and couldnt be happier. Not to mention my N30 is making 342 343 ibo thats moving with a smooth z5 cam


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

Not sure why someone would choose between a No Cam and a Nitrum Turbo really 
Totally different bows and concepts.
I would guess someone wants a Nitrum Turbo because it is fast, and that is not really the reason for why someone wants to buy the No Cam 

I have already ordered a Nitrum 34 LD, but even if I hadn't, I would not consider to buy the No Cam this year.
I rather let other people gamble their money on that design and then see how it works and hold up and then I might consider it in a few years if it is still here.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

General RE LEE said:


> Got a Nitrum Turbo on order but geez that NoCam looks sweet.


SO its already ordered and you cant stop that... nothing you can do about it... your getting a N Turbo....

doesnt matter what mathews just came out with unless your gonna buy both....


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

I've shot both and I'm going with the Nitrum turbo.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

As much as I dislike both of them, I'd go with the Hoyt.


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

Nitrum Turbo is an awesome bow. But even it shot like crap, on looks alone I'd choose it over the fugly nocam.

Seriously though, one is for speed and the other is for comfort. Not comparable really.


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

Never shot the nitrum turbo and will not get to shoot the no cam.
Went with the turbo, which by the way is an unfare comparison.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

I have shot Mathews for years and years, but would have to say the nitrum trumps the no cam hands down.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks like the Nitrum Turbo ran away with the poll!


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

General RE LEE said:


> Looks like the Nitrum Turbo ran away with the poll!


Yeah but most people voted just because they hate Mathews, people who shot the HTR are saying good thing's about it. I was going to shoot one today but My little girl is sick so maybe tomorrow. Prime Rival is on top of My list shot all the other big names except the Mathews.


----------



## sjj1856 (Sep 23, 2014)

There was no third option for Neither.


----------



## texhoyt (Nov 7, 2008)

Whatever, mathews is the most overrated bow company around.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

sjj1856 said:


> There was no third option for Neither.


Funny.


----------



## arrowflinger73 (Jan 19, 2013)

nontypical169 said:


> I'm going with hoyt..


That was funny the first 3 times somebody said it the syrup thing


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

shot both today on my lunch break, only got to shoot both for about 5 mins total, but i shot the No Cam first and it was the winner, so smooth, very quiet, and zero vibration, the hoyt nitrum was nice, but i personally liked the NO CAM better, i havnt been a fan of the creed, monster series but the NO cam series won me over back to mathews, the hoyt was a great bow though, but for my hunting needs the NO CAM was a better bow for me, i shot the 85% mods @ 66#, i did not shoot it through a chrono, just shot them both for a couple mins each to get a feel


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

griffwar said:


> Yeah but most people voted just because they hate Mathews, people who shot the HTR are saying good thing's about it. I was going to shoot one today but My little girl is sick so maybe tomorrow. Prime Rival is on top of My list shot all the other big names except the Mathews.


I bought a Rival today.The ghost grip is one of the best I've felt.The bow holds and draws great


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

The no cam is as dead in the hands as it gets , the nitrum seemed unrefined compared to the no cam.


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

PRIME bows are in league of their own. Is this your first?


Jaliv92 said:


> I bought a Rival today.The ghost grip is one of the best I've felt.The bow holds and draws great


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

George Charles said:


> PRIME bows are in league of their own. Is this your first?


Yes it's my first but I'm already thinking about getting another .Besides how great it held and shot .I couldn't get over how well built it felt and looked.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Jaliv92 said:


> I bought a Rival today.The ghost grip is one of the best I've felt.The bow holds and draws great


I got to shoot the heck out of the Rival the other day everyone was shooting the HTR. I shoot the Alloy right now, I was going to buy the Impact last year, but the adjustable roller cable guard sold Me on the Alloy. Now they got the new and improved version of the Impact out I more then likely going to get the Rival.


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

Mathews no cam is an amazing bow


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

Shot both today. Nitrum Turbo all the way. I only shot 5 arrows with the No Cam, and just knew that I would never pay more than $400 for it.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

norsemen said:


> Shot both today. Nitrum Turbo all the way. I only shot 5 arrows with the No Cam, and just knew that I would never pay more than $400 for it.


You seem like you were pretty set on a Hoyt anyways, I don't think any other brand you shot would of beat out Hoyt. Which is fine to each there own I still haven't got to shoot it yet, but I will so far for Me it's the Rival.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

dumb



General RE LEE said:


> Got a Nitrum Turbo on order but geez that NoCam looks sweet.
> 
> Between the two which would you choose?


----------



## gofast (Apr 15, 2011)

comparing apples to oranges not a good comparison. one is a speed bow the other is not.


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

griffwar said:


> You seem like you were pretty set on a Hoyt anyways, I don't think any other brand you shot would of beat out Hoyt. Which is fine to each there own I still haven't got to shoot it yet, but I will so far for Me it's the Rival.


Seems you're wrong. I like several brands of bows. I'm not buying the Nitrum either, but at least that bow is worth the money they're asking for it.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

norsemen said:


> Seems you're wrong. I like several brands of bows. I'm not buying the Nitrum either, but at least that bow is worth the money they're asking for it.


I just gathered that from all your post's about Hoyt, not trying to piss on your cornflakes.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

norsemen said:


> Seems you're wrong. I like several brands of bows. I'm not buying the Nitrum either, but at least that bow is worth the money they're asking for it.


I see you just bought a Faktor Turbo basically the Nitrum Turbo without the new innovative flex guard.


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

griffwar said:


> I just gathered that from all your post's about Hoyt, not trying to piss on your cornflakes.


Perhaps you missed the ones about how much vibration I thought there was in the Nitrum 30, and the CSTZT. Anyway, the OP asked a legitimate question on which bow we would buy between the two. It just so happened that I shot both of the bows he mentioned, today. What are the odds? My first sentence answered his question based on my actual shooting of the bows. Have you even answered his question based on knowledge of both bows, or are you just trolling around trying to upset people?


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

norsemen said:


> Perhaps you missed the ones about how much vibration I thought there was in the Nitrum 30, and the CSTZT. Anyway, the OP asked a legitimate question on which bow we would buy between the two. It just so happened that I shot both of the bows he mentioned, today. What are the odds? My first sentence answered his question based on my actual shooting of the bows. Have you even answered his question based on knowledge of both bows, or are you just trolling around trying to upset people?


I will shoot it soon sick daughter right now, as I said the Prime Rival is in the top spot for Me. I will shoot it with a open mind unlike you, who already had his mind set against it. Who knows it might knock the Rival off the top spot, I will know soon.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

griffwar said:


> I see you just bought a Faktor Turbo basically the Nitrum Turbo without the new innovative flex guard.


What??

Completely different cam on the Nitrum Turbo.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

griffwar said:


> I will shoot it soon sick daughter right now, as I said the Prime Rival is in the top spot for Me. *I will shoot it with a open mind unlike you, who already had his mind set against it.* Who knows it might knock the Rival off the top spot, I will know soon.


climb back into your hole, ya freakin' troll. the guy shot them and gave the OP an answer. :thumbs_do


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

griffwar said:


> I will shoot it soon sick daughter right now, as I said the Prime Rival is in the top spot for Me. I will shoot it with a open mind unlike you, who already had his mind set against it. Who knows it might knock the Rival off the top spot, I will know soon.


Ive shot a lot of bows this year to come to my decision to buy last years Faktor Turbo. I've kept an open mind. The OP only wanted to know which one we would buy between the two bows. Simple question.


----------



## rageinthesage (Jul 20, 2010)

I've shot both the Nitrum turbo and the NoCam, it really is an unfair comparison. The only way I can describe the NoCam is pure silk, but slow. The turbo felt great but definitely not silky. If I had to choose I would close my eyes and point and would be tickled with either.


----------



## rageinthesage (Jul 20, 2010)

norsemen said:


> Ive shot a lot of bows this year to come to my decision to buy last years Faktor Turbo. I've kept an open mind. The OP only wanted to know which one we would buy between the two bows. Simple question.


What's up Gary?!


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

rageinthesage said:


> What's up Gary?!


Hey Nick. As you can see, I finally shot them all and decided on last years model for my play toy. Sorry for the Hi-jack OP, and hope you enjoy that Nitrum Turbo.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Bullhound said:


> climb back into your hole, ya freakin' troll. the guy shot them and gave the OP an answer. :thumbs_do


Clown Alert.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

I shot both and bought ntrum turbo, I am not a speed guy but I like a decently heavy hunting arrow to still shoot hard so I tend to buy speedier bows. If you are worried about smoothness a 60lb turbo is going to be smoother than a 70lb nocam and will still shoot just as hard! If you want to compare the nocam to something comparable like the elite synergy, but the nocam would still lose the synergy is smoother!


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Neither. I looked everything over that came out and got an E32 instead.


----------



## HANGum HIGH (Mar 9, 2007)

Bullhound said:


> This is what amazes me! and people talk like they "engineered" something really innovative! really?


Or how about "airshox"! How amazing are those!!!:wink:


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

griffwar said:


> I see you just bought a Faktor Turbo basically the Nitrum Turbo without the new innovative flex guard.


Right.........


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

griffwar said:


> I see you just bought a Faktor Turbo basically the Nitrum Turbo without the new innovative flex guard.


Although the flex guard concept isn't new, how its mounted and pressure applied to it, is....

Just to point out a few things
The *One thing *people are forgetting about the Hoyts is the patent pending offset riser design...No bow off the top of my head is designed like that ...They also stiffened up the lower end of the riser 
The ZT roller is also patent pending , if it was a copy or is a copy, Hoyt would or will be paying royalties , I'm sure they wont be
Although not innovative the Turbo Cam is a new design for them....
They made the Air Sox adjustable this year...it wasn't on previous years



I think its unfair to both companies not to look at the whole picture or features that each of them have...

Just my 2 cents


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

All truth...v - To buy last years product would be a HUUUGE mistake...



ex-wolverine said:


> Although the flex guard concept isn't new, how its mounted and pressure applied to it, is....
> 
> Just to point out a few things
> The *One thing *people are forgetting about the Hoyts is the patent pending offset riser design...No bow off the top of my head is designed like that ...They also stiffened up the lower end of the riser
> ...


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Park-N-Sons Archery said:


> Although the flex guard concept isn't new, how its mounted and pressure applied to it, is....
> 
> Just to point out a few things
> The *One thing *people are forgetting about the Hoyts is the patent pending offset riser design...No bow off the top of my head is designed like that ...They also stiffened up the lower end of the riser
> ...


Word


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Park-N-Sons Archery said:


> Although the flex guard concept isn't new, how its mounted and pressure applied to it, is....
> 
> Just to point out a few things
> The *One thing *people are forgetting about the Hoyts is the patent pending offset riser design...No bow off the top of my head is designed like that ...They also stiffened up the lower end of the riser
> ...


Stop it, people dont want facts they just want their opinion to be fact.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Or in other words: The cheaper last years product to be just as good...



AR&BOW said:


> Stop it, people dont want facts they just want their opinion to be fact.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Lol

too funny



AR&BOW said:


> Stop it, people dont want facts they just want their opinion to be fact.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

IMO cam systems and the way they feel can be acquired the more your muscle memory gets used to them. It is quite easy to say you don't like a certain bow just because you are used to the current cam system you are shooting and the way they draw.

With Hoyt this year it is the overlooked riser not talked much about, the flex system gets most the attention. As time goes on it will be the complete package of the riser change as well as the flex system that will make the hold on target rock solid. I feel they tune great, have equal results when bareshaft tuning, but more appealing is the riser and what it will really do for that system when holding on target. 

Have not had the chance to shoot the No Cam yet to have an opinion bad or good.


----------



## mcgillhb (May 15, 2012)

I shot the nitrum 30, zt turbo, nitrum turbo, zt 34, and nocam. At equal poundage the no cam has less vibe and is smoother. But at equal speed there is little difference in smoothness and at equal speed the turbo is many pounds less. Best I can remember 12 lbs. the nitrum 30 was not much slower than the zt turbo. 10 fps the best I can remember. I prefer the Hoyt because I think I could kill more deer with the extra speed.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

You are correct. it is the complete package. The riser really broadens the stance of this bow and creates a lot more lateral stability for holding. Incredibly still on target. The limb angle on the Turbo should also give a little more feedback/push on the shot, I actually think the Turbo will out shoot the 34 this year...



ontarget7 said:


> IMO cam systems and the way they feel can be acquired the more your muscle memory gets used to them. It is quite easy to say you don't like a certain bow just because you are used to the current cam system you are shooting and the way they draw.
> 
> With Hoyt this year it is the overlooked riser not talked much about, the flex system gets most the attention. As time goes on it will be the complete package of the riser change as well as the flex system that will make the hold on target rock solid. I feel they tune great, have equal results when bareshaft tuning, but more appealing is the riser and what it will really do for that system when holding on target.
> 
> Have not had the chance to shoot the No Cam yet to have an opinion bad or good.


----------



## BuckshutrJR (Feb 21, 2011)

I like the no cam better. Mainly because I'm less concerned about speed. It is so dead on the shot and so quiet you would never have to worry about a deer string jumping ya. And I think the draw is quite nice. The Motrin turbo I shot was way too loud for me and had more vibe than the HTR. HTR for me. Great bow. Would own one of I had the money.


----------



## Dadman (Mar 3, 2010)

Haven' t shot the Nitrum turbo only the Nitrum 30 and the no cam HTR. The Hoyt had a lot of vibration after the shot which would make me pass on it. The Mathews HTR had no vibration and was very smooth. The Hoyt seemed faster at the shot but I didn't chronograph either one. If the turbo has less vibration than it may be worth a look. Both are very expensive and will get the job done in the end. You must shoot them all and let the bow choose you! Don't listen to hype or brand loyal customers!


----------



## Born (Feb 25, 2014)

Bump


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Man! Mathews is getting SLAUGHTERED! LMAO!


----------



## bowbilly1 (Jan 19, 2012)

nontypical169 said:


> I'm going with hoyt..


Lol love it


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Man! Mathews is getting SLAUGHTERED! LMAO!


Yep by people who would vote against them just because of the name Mathews.


----------



## bowbilly1 (Jan 19, 2012)

My carbon spyder 30 impressed me more then the no cam I love the way it shoots. I used to be mathews but anymore I cant see how people can compare the two hoyt is the leader all the way all day


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

OP, I think you have been watching too much YouTube.....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2veG2xOci0Q


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Or because they keep kranking out junk, and their name is starting to wear thin even on the "herd"....



griffwar said:


> Yep by people who would vote against them just because of the name Mathews.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Or because they keep kranking out junk, and their name is starting to wear thin even on the "herd"....


The only one Cranking out junk is you, that you expect people to believe.


----------



## kwfarmnranch (Sep 24, 2012)

Watching this voting outcome reminds me of the 2012 election, sad . Ive shot Hoyt for over 18 years and I bought my first Mathews last year. I have since got rid of most of my Hoyts and I now have had 3 Mathews over the past year. I gave up on Hoyt because of tuning frustrations, always having to tinker with them and I had several that would not paper tune no matter what you did. I had a new Carbon Spyder last year, came out of the box horribly out of tune, had to work and tinker as always but we did get it to tear a good hole. It shot good for about 2 weeks then then it was back to the press, valley was about 1/16 inch, handshock and it was loud. I bought a Chill R, came out of the box perfect, bullet hole first shot and it has never been back in a press since it was set up and its still perfect. I have a Creed and a new No Cam HTR and the results have all been the same tuned in minutes and all 3 have been perfect since set up. I hate to say it but after 1 year of shooting Mathews they have been hands down better than any of the Hoyts I have owned over 18 years. Bowtechs have also been great to me as well, last years Carbon Spyder was a final good bye to Hoyt, glad to be done with them, highly overrated and many more better choices out there. Not bashing of being a fanboy just stating facts proven to me by owning all of them.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

sounds like some tuning classes may be in order... JS ;-)



kwfarmnranch said:


> Watching this voting outcome reminds me of the 2012 election, sad . Ive shot Hoyt for over 18 years and I bought my first Mathews last year. I have since got rid of most of my Hoyts and I now have had 3 Mathews over the past year. I gave up on Hoyt because of tuning frustrations, always having to tinker with them and I had several that would not paper tune no matter what you did. I had a new Carbon Spyder last year, came out of the box horribly out of tune, had to work and tinker as always but we did get it to tear a good hole. It shot good for about 2 weeks then then it was back to the press, valley was about 1/16 inch, handshock and it was loud. I bought a Chill R, came out of the box perfect, bullet hole first shot and it has never been back in a press since it was set up and its still perfect. I have a Creed and a new No Cam HTR and the results have all been the same tuned in minutes and all 3 have been perfect since set up. I hate to say it but after 1 year of shooting Mathews they have been hands down better than any of the Hoyts I have owned over 18 years. Bowtechs have also been great to me as well, last years Carbon Spyder was a final good bye to Hoyt, glad to be done with them, highly overrated and many more better choices out there. Not bashing of being a fanboy just stating facts proven to me by owning all of them.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

I was the OP but I've owned my Nitrum Turbo for over 3 weeks now. Love it!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

General RE LEE said:


> I was the OP but I've owned my Nitrum Turbo for over 3 weeks now. Love it!


Awesome...and that's all that matters..Grizz


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

I know just how you feel... LOL! Congrats! You spent your hard earned money on the best bow made right now...



General RE LEE said:


> I was the OP but I've owned my Nitrum Turbo for over 3 weeks now. Love it!


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Awesome...and that's all that matters..Grizz


Word


----------



## SStech (Jan 7, 2008)

kwfarmnranch said:


> Watching this voting outcome reminds me of the 2012 election, sad . Ive shot Hoyt for over 18 years and I bought my first Mathews last year. I have since got rid of most of my Hoyts and I now have had 3 Mathews over the past year. I gave up on Hoyt because of tuning frustrations, always having to tinker with them and I had several that would not paper tune no matter what you did. I had a new Carbon Spyder last year, came out of the box horribly out of tune, had to work and tinker as always but we did get it to tear a good hole. It shot good for about 2 weeks then then it was back to the press, valley was about 1/16 inch, handshock and it was loud. I bought a Chill R, came out of the box perfect, bullet hole first shot and it has never been back in a press since it was set up and its still perfect. I have a Creed and a new No Cam HTR and the results have all been the same tuned in minutes and all 3 have been perfect since set up. I hate to say it but after 1 year of shooting Mathews they have been hands down better than any of the Hoyts I have owned over 18 years. Bowtechs have also been great to me as well, last years Carbon Spyder was a final good bye to Hoyt, glad to be done with them, highly overrated and many more better choices out there. Not bashing of being a fanboy just stating facts proven to me by owning all of them.


Chances are you were torqueing the grip on your hoyt I learned that the hard way while paper tuning.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

kwfarmnranch said:


> Watching this voting outcome reminds me of the 2012 election, sad . Ive shot Hoyt for over 18 years and I bought my first Mathews last year. I have since got rid of most of my Hoyts and I now have had 3 Mathews over the past year. I gave up on Hoyt because of tuning frustrations, always having to tinker with them and I had several that would not paper tune no matter what you did. I had a new Carbon Spyder last year, came out of the box horribly out of tune, had to work and tinker as always but we did get it to tear a good hole. It shot good for about 2 weeks then then it was back to the press, valley was about 1/16 inch, handshock and it was loud. I bought a Chill R, came out of the box perfect, bullet hole first shot and it has never been back in a press since it was set up and its still perfect. I have a Creed and a new No Cam HTR and the results have all been the same tuned in minutes and all 3 have been perfect since set up. I hate to say it but after 1 year of shooting Mathews they have been hands down better than any of the Hoyts I have owned over 18 years. Bowtechs have also been great to me as well, last years Carbon Spyder was a final good bye to Hoyt, glad to be done with them, highly overrated and many more better choices out there. Not bashing of being a fanboy just stating facts proven to me by owning all of them.


Interesting post considering the tunability of Hoyts is why I keep buying them. They tune up and stay tuned.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Correct...v


SStech said:


> Chances are you were torqueing the grip on your hoyt I learned that the hard way while paper tuning.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

and exactly...v



General RE LEE said:


> Interesting post considering the tunability of Hoyts is why I keep buying them. They tune up and stay tuned.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

kwfarmnranch said:


> Watching this voting outcome reminds me of the 2012 election, sad . Ive shot Hoyt for over 18 years and I bought my first Mathews last year. I have since got rid of most of my Hoyts and I now have had 3 Mathews over the past year. I gave up on Hoyt because of tuning frustrations, always having to tinker with them and I had several that would not paper tune no matter what you did. I had a new Carbon Spyder last year, came out of the box horribly out of tune, had to work and tinker as always but we did get it to tear a good hole. It shot good for about 2 weeks then then it was back to the press, valley was about 1/16 inch, handshock and it was loud. I bought a Chill R, came out of the box perfect, bullet hole first shot and it has never been back in a press since it was set up and its still perfect. I have a Creed and a new No Cam HTR and the results have all been the same tuned in minutes and all 3 have been perfect since set up. I hate to say it but after 1 year of shooting Mathews they have been hands down better than any of the Hoyts I have owned over 18 years. Bowtechs have also been great to me as well, last years Carbon Spyder was a final good bye to Hoyt, glad to be done with them, highly overrated and many more better choices out there. Not bashing of being a fanboy just stating facts proven to me by owning all of them.


I agree for the most part. My chill x and R have been ridiculously easy to tune and set up. Near perfect out the box. It's not that way with any hoyt I've ever seen. You would think they would send them out with a good tune. I did shoot the nitrum 34 the other day and loved it though. It was the only nitrum I've shot that didn't have vibe or shock. Draw was only at 60 so it was easy to pull but it was definitely a good shooter. Just not like my chill x though.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Shot both extensively. I'm a hoyt guy for years. Went home with the HTR.


----------



## ndxt (Nov 24, 2007)

My last 6 bows have been hoyts, 2were carbon elements and one tuned like a dream anf the other i struggled with. I am not an expert, but i went with 2 htr's for feel, ease of tuning (and if you think these can't be any easier to tune than any other bow, try one), and stability since i find 32-33ata works best for me. The draw is super smooth, but different. Oh yeah, forgot to mention, being quiet in a hunting situation is top priority to me. If you like/need to shoot long distances or heavy arrows 450+,this bow wool definitely bring out the arch in archery. Hunting i shoot 20-40yds, and this bow will shine. I also liked the less reflexed riser/gridlock, jury's still out on the focus grip. HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## kwfarmnranch (Sep 24, 2012)

You guys that are talking about how easy Hoyts are to tune and stay in tune should open up your own shop. In my area 2 of the 4 Hoyt dealers have dropped them because of issues and the 3rd dealer says that he has more tuning issues with Hoyt than any other bow. Ive shot Hoyt for 18 years and they were all tuned by one of Hoyts most famous shooters and promoters, hes the reason I shot Hoyts for so long. I had a new Carbon Spyder last year, came out of the box horribly out of tune, got it right and it was good for 200 shots or so and back in the press, repeat, repeat, done !!! I have since had a Mathews Chill R, Creed, and a new No Cam, Obsession evo and they all tuned flawlessly and hundreds of shots later they are still perfect. I had a Bowtech Destroyer and Experience before that and they tuned in minutes and stayed perfect for years and years. Had a PSE x force, great bow with zero issues. 18 years of Hoyts and I have never owned one without an issue so talk tuning all you want, you can keep your Hoyts. As one of our dealers says, some people just love to tinker with stuff and for those people, they make Hoyts. I like to shoot and hunt , not tinker.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

I have NEVER heard of people claiming Hoyt being difficult to tune. What exactly is "your area"? And who are these so called dealers that "dropped the line"? I'm calling for details and names??? Or i'll be calling something else....



kwfarmnranch said:


> You guys that are talking about how easy Hoyts are to tune and stay in tune should open up your own shop. In my area 2 of the 4 Hoyt dealers have dropped them because of issues and the 3rd dealer says that he has more tuning issues with Hoyt than any other bow. Ive shot Hoyt for 18 years and they were all tuned by one of Hoyts most famous shooters and promoters, hes the reason I shot Hoyts for so long. I had a new Carbon Spyder last year, came out of the box horribly out of tune, got it right and it was good for 200 shots or so and back in the press, repeat, repeat, done !!! I have since had a Mathews Chill R, Creed, and a new No Cam, Obsession evo and they all tuned flawlessly and hundreds of shots later they are still perfect. I had a Bowtech Destroyer and Experience before that and they tuned in minutes and stayed perfect for years and years. Had a PSE x force, great bow with zero issues. 18 years of Hoyts and I have never owned one without an issue so talk tuning all you want, you can keep your Hoyts. As one of our dealers says, some people just love to tinker with stuff and for those people, they make Hoyts. I like to shoot and hunt , not tinker.


----------



## tinbeater (Dec 16, 2012)

THE ELKMAN said:


> I have NEVER heard of people claiming Hoyt being difficult to tune. What exactly is "your area"? And who are these so called dealers that "dropped the line"? I'm calling for details and names??? Or i'll be calling something else....


I would like to know all so.


----------



## kwfarmnranch (Sep 24, 2012)

I do not have their permission to list their names but I know the truth as I deal with theses dealers all of the time and as I said I have shot Hoyts for 18 years. I am not one of these brand loyal groupies,( anymore ) I shoot many brands now and I buy several bows every year. Im telling you my experience and from owning and tuning these bows. Call it what you like all I will tell you is I live in S Central KY, go back and do some research of '' past '' Hoyt dealers who now carry Mathews as their main line. Another one of our dealers who does still carry Hoyts and Bowtech, call him and ask him about which bow he has the most problems with. As I said, I know the facts and I have nothing to prove. Why would I want to make up a story of dealers dropping them , crazy. We dont have a lot of pro shops like some areas do so just call a couple of the local Mathews dealers in the area and ask them if they ever carried Hoyt and look up the Hoyt/Bowtech dealer and ask him about Hoyts, you will find out that I am not alone.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Why would you need "permission" to list a name of a pro shop in your area??? Here let me show you how this works: Flying Arrow archery.... Riverside Archery.... Top pin Archery.... ALL WITHOUT PERMISSION! You my friend are a troller, or a plant. I'm now calling the Bu11$h!t I figured I would be calling earlier...



kwfarmnranch said:


> I do not have their permission to list their names but I know the truth as I deal with theses dealers all of the time and as I said I have shot Hoyts for 18 years. I am not one of these brand loyal groupies,( anymore ) I shoot many brands now and I buy several bows every year. Im telling you my experience and from owning and tuning these bows. Call it what you like all I will tell you is I live in S Central KY, go back and do some research of '' past '' Hoyt dealers who now carry Mathews as their main line. Another one of our dealers who does still carry Hoyts and Bowtech, call him and ask him about which bow he has the most problems with. As I said, I know the facts and I have nothing to prove. Why would I want to make up a story of dealers dropping them , crazy. We dont have a lot of pro shops like some areas do so just call a couple of the local Mathews dealers in the area and ask them if they ever carried Hoyt and look up the Hoyt/Bowtech dealer and ask him about Hoyts, you will find out that I am not alone.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Man! Mathews is getting SLAUGHTERED! LMAO!


So 64% of less than 1% of all archers like the Hoyt, big deal. We all know these polls are worthless. 

FWIW, I ordered the HTR. Far better bow in my opinion. The Hoyt had far more post shot vibration for me and the DC stacks too quick. 


SCFox


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Why would you need "permission" to list a name of a pro shop in your area??? Here let me show you how this works: Flying Arrow archery.... Riverside Archery.... Top pin Archery.... ALL WITHOUT PERMISSION! You my friend are a troller, or a plant. I'm now calling the Bu11$h!t I figured I would be calling earlier...


Hi pot, my name is kettle. 

SCFox


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Enjoy your choice...



SCFox said:


> Hi pot, my name is kettle.
> 
> SCFox


----------



## JoshPSU (Oct 6, 2014)

Haven't read through these posts but my 2 cents..I have shot the nitrum 34 and the No Cam several times now in the last 2 weeks. By the specs alone I assumed the Nitrum 34 would be my favorite bow this year.

The 34 i shot yesterday was set up with a QAD, 10" beestinger, and a spot hogg. The hoyt grip is by far my favorite and the balance and hold was perfect for me. The downside was the vibration, the fully rigged nitrum had more vibration than a bare No Cam. A little vibe is not a deal breaker but i expect none when fully rigged. I assume the turbo would be even more vibration. With that being said i have had better luck with doinkers than the beestingers with dampening..


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

What makes tuning a bow "harder" then any other bow? Theres different steps to each system none of which are any "harder" then the other. In fact u have so many things to work with on the hoyt i dont see how u could possibly have an issue tuning the bow. Its pretty entertaining that its the same crowd that "caint get them to tune" that believe theres one way to grip all bows and pressures should not change from bow to bow. If you believe they have a tuning issue u may want to look deeper then the bow bc thats not the peoblem


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Some ARE more difficult than others for a MULTITUDE of reasons...



Bbd16 said:


> What makes tuning a bow "harder" then any other bow? Theres different steps to each system none of which are any "harder" then the other. In fact u have so many things to work with on the hoyt i dont see how u could possibly have an issue tuning the bow. Its pretty entertaining that its the same crowd that "caint get them to tune" that believe theres one way to grip all bows and pressures should not change from bow to bow. If you believe they have a tuning issue u may want to look deeper then the bow bc thats not the peoblem


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Some ARE more difficult than others for a MULTITUDE of reasons...


More steps sure. Harder? How do u figure?


----------



## kwfarmnranch (Sep 24, 2012)

For the Hoyt pros here, explain to me why I have had the experiences I have had. Ive owned 9 Hoyts over the years, 2 would never paper tune, period. And before all you pro tuners start crying this was with one of Hoyts top tuners and tv celebrities doing the tuning. Every Hoyt I have ever had took several shots to get them papertuned and they were constantly having to be tinkered with. I had and Alpha max that would not group bareshaft no matter what you did to it. I had a new Carbon Spyder last year ( my last Hoyt ever btw ) came out of the box horribly out of tune, form the factory a $ 1400 bow none the less. Worked to get it all like it should have been and after tweaking it and shooting it a dozen or so times we finally got it to tear a good hole. This lasted a couple hundred shots, valley was gone, back in the press again and again and still had a lot of vibration and handshock. I know you the Hoyt pros are already typing trash about how '' you need to learn how to tune a bow ''. Fast forward, I got rid of the made in China Hoyt and tried out an Obsession Evolution, put a QAD on it which is all I shoot, perfect out of the box, bullethole first shot, 5-700 shots and still perfect. Tried a Chill R and I loved it, we pulled it out of the box, it was perfect, set up, bullethole first shot, at least 1k shots or more as this became my favorite bow and it has never seen the press since it was set up. Mathews Creed, bullethole 2nd shot, perfect ever since. HTR No Cam, bullethole first shot flawless every since. Ive owned 6 different Bowtechs, every one of them tuned perfectly and stayed in tune, never 1 single issue, all would group bareshaft. PSE, same results, tuned perfectly and stayed in tun, I even had 4 High Countrys with no issues.. My point is I am not bashing on Hoyt just stating facts. How many Hoyts have you guys owned ?? I expect to have a bad one every once and awhile but 8 out of the 9 Hoyts I have owned have been a headache. The only other '' bad '' bow I ever own was a piece of junk was a Ross. And for the guy that wants to call bull on the dealers dropping Hoyts, as I said I am not publishing their names on here because it is their business...but if you can type and have a phone then look up Mathews and Bowtech dealers in so central KY, theres only 6 or so and YOU call them and ask them if they carry or if they have ever carried Hoyt and then cry bull. I have been a bowhunter for 35 years and I have killed more game with Hoyts than any other bow, but I had to have a revelation of being honest with myself, multiple brands with zero problems , multiple Hoyts all with problems, call it what you want, that is not coincidence.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

kwfarmnranch said:


> For the Hoyt pros here, explain to me why I have had the experiences I have had. Ive owned 9 Hoyts over the years, 2 would never paper tune, period. And before all you pro tuners start crying this was with one of Hoyts top tuners and tv celebrities doing the tuning. Every Hoyt I have ever had took several shots to get them papertuned and they were constantly having to be tinkered with. I had and Alpha max that would not group bareshaft no matter what you did to it. I had a new Carbon Spyder last year ( my last Hoyt ever btw ) came out of the box horribly out of tune, form the factory a $ 1400 bow none the less. Worked to get it all like it should have been and after tweaking it and shooting it a dozen or so times we finally got it to tear a good hole. This lasted a couple hundred shots, valley was gone, back in the press again and again and still had a lot of vibration and handshock. I know you the Hoyt pros are already typing trash about how '' you need to learn how to tune a bow ''. Fast forward, I got rid of the made in China Hoyt and tried out an Obsession Evolution, put a QAD on it which is all I shoot, perfect out of the box, bullethole first shot, 5-700 shots and still perfect. Tried a Chill R and I loved it, we pulled it out of the box, it was perfect, set up, bullethole first shot, at least 1k shots or more as this became my favorite bow and it has never seen the press since it was set up. Mathews Creed, bullethole 2nd shot, perfect ever since. HTR No Cam, bullethole first shot flawless every since. Ive owned 6 different Bowtechs, every one of them tuned perfectly and stayed in tune, never 1 single issue, all would group bareshaft. PSE, same results, tuned perfectly and stayed in tun, I even had 4 High Countrys with no issues.. My point is I am not bashing on Hoyt just stating facts. How many Hoyts have you guys owned ?? I expect to have a bad one every once and awhile but 8 out of the 9 Hoyts I have owned have been a headache. The only other '' bad '' bow I ever own was a piece of junk was a Ross. And for the guy that wants to call bull on the dealers dropping Hoyts, as I said I am not publishing their names on here because it is their business...but if you can type and have a phone then look up Mathews and Bowtech dealers in so central KY, theres only 6 or so and YOU call them and ask them if they carry or if they have ever carried Hoyt and then cry bull. I have been a bowhunter for 35 years and I have killed more game with Hoyts than any other bow, but I had to have a revelation of being honest with myself, multiple brands with zero problems , multiple Hoyts all with problems, call it what you want, that is not coincidence.


Its simply YOU not making the proper adjusments needed to get the bow in tune. Period. Install custom threads cycle the bow a few times tune the bow and then ur all done no re tuning and all that nonsense u just came up with. Ur experience in not getting them to tune is simply a lack of knowledge on WHAT and HOW the bow needs to be tuned. It has a yoke system so weak limbs or new shims needed is not an escuse. YOU have total controll over the front and rear of the arrow. So this alone tell me theres only ONE reason u caint get them to tune. But the cool thing is u have the option to shoot and feel the way u want. So shoot straight and be happy of the great sport we have. If i walk into the shop filled with hoyts of recent years i would be willing to bet there would not be one of them i couldnt shoot bareshafts together with fletched at 30 yards. That said im not even half as good as some of the tuners here. With the correct knowledge there are a simple dream to tune


----------



## JoshPSU (Oct 6, 2014)

What you are calling a tune sounds like a quick set-up. Everyone has their preferences but to say the Hoyt's will not tune is just unrealistic.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Man! Mathews is getting SLAUGHTERED! LMAO!


Yeah. This gay poll and opinions of the hoyt makes me want to go buy one.


Not!!!


----------



## kwfarmnranch (Sep 24, 2012)

Its all in the fact that I dont know what I am doing ??? Did you read my post ??? While I dont claim to be a professional tuner, I do know a little about tuning...BUT IF YOU READ THE POST ....YOU would see that professional Hoyt sponsored bow tuner was the one who tuned these bows, while Im sure hes not a good a tuner as you guys, he has made a very good living doing it, has many sponsors and hes on the outdoor channel pretty frequently. I have dozens of other bows tuned by him, myself and several others they had zero issues, so does this mean we didnt know how to tune them either ???? I had a Vipertec with spiral cams and it had to be sent back to Hoyt, they admitted something was amiss with it and were kind enough to send me a new bow, a Trykon...you Hoyt guys remember the famous Trykon ??? One of the biggest flops in modern archery, it was worse than the the Vipertec I sent back. I dont what you you guys do for a living but you really need to open up a Hoyt dealership, I know where some areas are open at.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

kwfarmnranch said:


> Its all in the fact that I dont know what I am doing ??? Did you read my post ??? While I dont claim to be a professional tuner, I do know a little about tuning...BUT IF YOU READ THE POST ....YOU would see that professional Hoyt sponsored bow tuner was the one who tuned these bows, while Im sure hes not a good a tuner as you guys, he has made a very good living doing it, has many sponsors and hes on the outdoor channel pretty frequently. I have dozens of other bows tuned by him, myself and several others they had zero issues, so does this mean we didnt know how to tune them either ???? I had a Vipertec with spiral cams and it had to be sent back to Hoyt, they admitted something was amiss with it and were kind enough to send me a new bow, a Trykon...you Hoyt guys remember the famous Trykon ??? One of the biggest flops in modern archery, it was worse than the the Vipertec I sent back. I dont what you you guys do for a living but you really need to open up a Hoyt dealership, I know where some areas are open at.


U dont find it odd that theres 100s and 100s of guys not having any issues with these same bows day in and day out? Not saying theres not some that get past qc that have problems but u had problems with 8 in a row. Whats the chances u got ur hands on 8 faulty hoyts in a row? Im not degrading ur tuning abilities with all bows but u seem to be missing a key move with the hoyts. Just bc this guy works in a shop and has brief entertainment on the oudoor channel means nothing. Hes obviously missing some key steps him self


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Bbd16 said:


> U dont find it odd that theres 100s and 100s of guys not having any issues with these same bows day in and day out? Not saying theres not some that get past qc that have problems but u had problems with 8 in a row. Whats the chances u got ur hands on 8 faulty hoyts in a row? Im not degrading ur tuning abilities with all bows but u seem to be missing a key move with the hoyts. Just bc this guy works in a shop and has brief entertainment on the oudoor channel means nothing. Hes obviously missing some key steps him self


I had to replace 2 sets of limbs on a cs30 in a 6 week span this past summer. I guess its only me also.


----------



## ndxt (Nov 24, 2007)

Some seem to be getting defensive about hoyts requiring more skill/more time/more finicky on tuning, and that's fine. But is it wrong that some of us like a simpler mouse trap. Which may not end up being true of the htr, but as of right now it is an extremely simple design to tune. I will say if mathews had not come out with the htr, i would still be shooting my carbon element.


----------



## Born (Feb 25, 2014)

I never owned a hoyt before my previous bows were a Jennings a diamond and a mathews I have the hoyt nitrum turbo on order and I sure hope this bow won't have trouble tuning...


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

ridgehunter70 said:


> I had to replace 2 sets of limbs on a cs30 in a 6 week span this past summer. I guess its only me also.


Top or bottom sets of limbs? And for what reason? Splinter breaking tuning?


----------



## tinbeater (Dec 16, 2012)

Bbd16 said:


> Top or bottom sets of limbs? And for what reason? Splinter breaking tuning?


Sounds like someone need to learn how to use a bow press?????


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

kwfarmnranch said:


> For the Hoyt pros here, explain to me why I have had the experiences I have had. Ive owned 9 Hoyts over the years, 2 would never paper tune, period. And before all you pro tuners start crying this was with one of Hoyts top tuners and tv celebrities doing the tuning. Every Hoyt I have ever had took several shots to get them papertuned and they were constantly having to be tinkered with. I had and Alpha max that would not group bareshaft no matter what you did to it. I had a new Carbon Spyder last year ( my last Hoyt ever btw ) came out of the box horribly out of tune, form the factory a $ 1400 bow none the less. Worked to get it all like it should have been and after tweaking it and shooting it a dozen or so times we finally got it to tear a good hole. This lasted a couple hundred shots, valley was gone, back in the press again and again and still had a lot of vibration and handshock. I know you the Hoyt pros are already typing trash about how '' you need to learn how to tune a bow ''. Fast forward, I got rid of the made in China Hoyt and tried out an Obsession Evolution, put a QAD on it which is all I shoot, perfect out of the box, bullethole first shot, 5-700 shots and still perfect. Tried a Chill R and I loved it, we pulled it out of the box, it was perfect, set up, bullethole first shot, at least 1k shots or more as this became my favorite bow and it has never seen the press since it was set up. Mathews Creed, bullethole 2nd shot, perfect ever since. HTR No Cam, bullethole first shot flawless every since. Ive owned 6 different Bowtechs, every one of them tuned perfectly and stayed in tune, never 1 single issue, all would group bareshaft. PSE, same results, tuned perfectly and stayed in tun, I even had 4 High Countrys with no issues.. My point is I am not bashing on Hoyt just stating facts. How many Hoyts have you guys owned ?? I expect to have a bad one every once and awhile but 8 out of the 9 Hoyts I have owned have been a headache. The only other '' bad '' bow I ever own was a piece of junk was a Ross. And for the guy that wants to call bull on the dealers dropping Hoyts, as I said I am not publishing their names on here because it is their business...but if you can type and have a phone then look up Mathews and Bowtech dealers in so central KY, theres only 6 or so and YOU call them and ask them if they carry or if they have ever carried Hoyt and then cry bull. I have been a bowhunter for 35 years and I have killed more game with Hoyts than any other bow, but I had to have a revelation of being honest with myself, multiple brands with zero problems , multiple Hoyts all with problems, call it what you want, that is not coincidence.


I have yet to see a Hoyt that would not tune and I can't even begin to count how many I have tuned. I get many bows sent to me that supposedly can't tune, have yet to see one where it was the case.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

tinbeater said:


> Sounds like someone need to learn how to use a bow press?????


Thats what i was thinking.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> I have yet to see a Hoyt that would not tune and I can't even begin to count how many I have tuned. I get many bows sent to me that supposedly can't tune, have yet to see one where it was the case.


U came to mind recently in this thread. I couldnt remember ever seeing a "this one wont tune" thread from you. And you probally tune more hoyts then anybody on this sight. Pretty hard to argue with that.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

I've never seen a hoyt that wouldn't tune. Most bows that people say won't tune is due to user error, too long DL, too week of spine, etc. I can't count the number of Hoyt's I've tuned over the years. And I haven't see one that was "not tunable".


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> I have yet to see a Hoyt that would not tune and I can't even begin to count how many I have tuned. I get many bows sent to me that supposedly can't tune, have yet to see one where it was the case.


The bottom line is simple. There are people that shoot bows and people that know how to tune bows. These people are not mutually exclusive. Those that whine about bows that can't be tuned probably can't tune one. It's really that simple. 


SCFox


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Improper limb deflection should be the only reason a bow "won't tune". Other than that, without it being broken (bow, accesories, or shooter) the bow has no choice but to tune.


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

Prisoner$ said:


> Not real fair comparison. 6" brace vs 6-3/8, most fair would be Nirtum 30 vs Nocam.


Actually your differance between the Nitrum turbo & no cam... And the no cam & Nitrum 30 is 3/8" so I don't really see how one is more fair than the other?


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Some of the hoyt bows I owned where a little tough to tune like I wanted. I think it is because my draw length would be on the last or second to the last setting on the draw module. So I learned to get a hoyt with the base cam that let me have the draw length setting closer to the center setting and they would tune a lot easier. It has been a while since I bought a hoyt so it may be a little different now. If it is still that way, it may be a good idea to consider this when buying one. It does make a difference.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

fletched said:


> Some of the hoyt bows I owned where a little tough to tune like I wanted. I think it is because my draw length would be on the last or second to the last setting on the draw module. So I learned to get a hoyt with the base cam that let me have the draw length setting closer to the center setting and they would tune a lot easier. It has been a while since I bought a hoyt so it may be a little different now. If it is still that way, it may be a good idea to consider this when buying one. It does make a difference.


Good post. But not so much in the recent years. About the only thing that will change and cause effect on tune from begginning to end of cam is berger hole relation in height


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Ditto....v



ontarget7 said:


> I have yet to see a Hoyt that would not tune and I can't even begin to count how many I have tuned. I get many bows sent to me that supposedly can't tune, have yet to see one where it was the case.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Bbd16 said:


> Top or bottom sets of limbs? And for what reason? Splinter breaking tuning?


Top limbs and yes it was due to splintering


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

tinbeater said:


> Sounds like someone need to learn how to use a bow press?????


Tell that to kys biggest hoyt dealer and has been for the last 40yrs. I think hes learned a thing or two.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

bbd16 said:


> good post. But not so much in the recent years. About the only thing that will change and cause effect on tune from begginning to end of cam is berger hole relation in height


bingo!


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Top limbs and yes it was due to splintering


Splintering has no bearing on tune. They will perform just the same with our without the splinter. Thats like saying bowtech od binarys wont tune bc they have flaking limbs. I know u want to find a valid reason for why hoyts wont tune but u may spend ur entire life in trying to do so. And still come up short.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Bbd16 said:


> Splintering has no bearing on tune. They will perform just the same with our without the splinter. Thats like saying bowtech od binarys wont tune bc they have flaking limbs. I know u want to find a valid reason for why hoyts wont tune but u may spend ur entire life in trying to do so. And still come up short.


Brother you better go back and reread my past post. I never once said it had anything to do with it. I just stated my opinion about the junk. And that I would never buy another one. Might want to read post 115 and what I was replying to.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Brother you better go back and reread my past post. I never once said it had anything to do with it. I just stated my opinion about the junk. And that I would never buy another one. Might want to read post 115 and what I was replying to.


So dont shoot them. Nobody has any problems with that. But dont come to spread a lack of knowledge around for the guys who might NEED SOUND advice about a product and how to resolve an issue. If i was new to the sport and came across your "junk" post i wouldnt know which way to turn. Same thing for a new guy looking at the "wont tune" post from the others. Theres many guys who get so frusterated and leave the sport bc they caint resolve bow related issues. And how could u expect them too when u have guys shoving the this bow caint do this that bow wont do that stuff down there throat. Ive seen more mathews limbs in the bucket than any. I had 2 bowtech experiences that both had COMPLETLEY broken limbs after 3 months of use. I would never consider eaither of them to be junk


----------



## Born (Feb 25, 2014)

Or for a guy like me buying a hoyt for the first time...I been a mathews guy for some years I'm just pleased with mathews new bow!


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Bbd16 said:


> So dont shoot them. Nobody has any problems with that. But dont come to spread a lack of knowledge around for the guys who might NEED SOUND advice about a product and how to resolve an issue. If i was new to the sport and came across your "junk" post i wouldnt know which way to turn. Same thing for a new guy looking at the "wont tune" post from the others. Theres many guys who get so frusterated and leave the sport bc they caint resolve bow related issues. And how could u expect them too when u have guys shoving the this bow caint do this that bow wont do that stuff down there throat. Ive seen more mathews limbs in the bucket than any. I had 2 bowtech experiences that both had COMPLETLEY broken limbs after 3 months of use. I would never consider eaither of them to be junk


Lack of knowledge? All I stated was the the other guy that problems with hoyt wasnt the only one. Sorry if you cant handle (everyones) posts weather it be good or bad then I suggest you move along. I didnt do nothing but state my experience with hoyt. [emoji57]


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Lack of knowledge? All I stated was the the other guy that problems with hoyt wasnt the only one. Sorry if you cant handle (everyones) posts weather it be good or bad then I suggest you move along. I didnt do nothing but state my experience with hoyt. [emoji57]


Bro uve been posting about how there complete "junk" in every thread u get the chance. If everybody called every bow junk they had a personal issue with there wouldnt be a bow worthy of shooting on AT. Let it go dude. U had a splinter cosmetic issue not performing issue. Shoot something else and be happy about it.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Bbd16 said:


> Bro uve been posting about how there complete "junk" in every thread u get the chance.


I post in every thread thats mentioned about their quality. Put yourself in my shoes an buy a 1300 bow and have that happen to you. Heres some advise. Bad things happen to every bow. Including your beloved hoyt so calm down nancy.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

ridgehunter70 said:


> I post in every thread thats mentioned about their quality. Put yourself in my shoes an buy a 1300 bow and have that happen to you. Heres some advise. Bad things happen to every bow. Including your beloved hoyt so calm down nancy.


Your correct they do. So why dont we label them all junk? LOL thats kinda my point. Sucks that it happend to u but hey it happens to all of us at some point with one brand or another.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Bbd16 said:


> Bro uve been posting about how there complete "junk" in every thread u get the chance. If everybody called every bow junk they had a personal issue with there wouldnt be a bow worthy of shooting on AT. Let it go dude. U had a splinter cosmetic issue not performing issue. Shoot something else and be happy about it.


I did let it go until you came across it and saw fit to whine about someone's opinion. Its my opinion so how bout you let it go and deal with it?


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

ridgehunter70 said:


> I did let it go until you came across it and saw fit to whine about someone's opinion. Its my opinion so how bout you let it go and deal with it?


You got it bro  best of luck to u


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Bbd16 said:


> Bro uve been posting about how there complete "junk" in every thread u get the chance. If everybody called every bow junk they had a personal issue with there wouldnt be a bow worthy of shooting on AT. Let it go dude. U had a splinter cosmetic issue not performing issue. Shoot something else and be happy about it.


Agreed...^ The guy is obviously a novice with an axe to grind. Glad him, and those like him ARE NOT shooting Hoyt... ;-)


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Agreed...^ The guy is obviously a novice with an axe to grind. Glad him, and those like him ARE NOT shooting Hoyt... ;-)


Boy talk about the kettle calling the pot """"" you get on every Mathews thread and bash to no end!! What's up with that?? Someone say's something about Hoyt you get all defensive.


----------



## kwfarmnranch (Sep 24, 2012)

Hoyt is overtaken Mathews and all other bow companies with their crybaby groupies. Say anything about any bow so long as its not a Hoyt. And for anyone that has a problem with their Hoyt or ever has had a problem with one....dont waste your time posting on AT because no matter what the problem was, it was your fault because you dont know how to tune a bow or shoot.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Agreed...^ The guy is obviously a novice with an axe to grind. Glad him, and those like him ARE NOT shooting Hoyt... ;-)


First of all. Ive shot hoyt and just because I stated my experience with the bow and it wasn't what you wanted to hear you reply with your usual fanboy response. Number2. Ive been hunting since the late 70's so no im not a newb. Ive got several nice deer to my credit. I think 7 that would go pope and young.[emoji4] [emoji106]


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

kwfarmnranch said:


> Hoyt is overtaken Mathews and all other bow companies with their crybaby groupies. Say anything about any bow so long as its not a Hoyt. And for anyone that has a problem with their Hoyt or ever has had a problem with one....dont waste your time posting on AT because no matter what the problem was, it was your fault because you dont know how to tune a bow or shoot.


I have to agree but you have to look at the source[emoji57]


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

griffwar said:


> Boy talk about the kettle calling the pot """"" you get on every Mathews thread and bash to no end!! What's up with that?? Someone say's something about Hoyt you get all defensive.


He is being his usual hypocritical self. Pay people like him no mind.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

No issues fellas... Say what you will...:cheers:


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Bump for a GREAT poll!


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Bump for a GREAT poll!


I'm a Hoyt owner and like the brand but good gosh bro you kinda go overboard. Not everyone is going to like Hoyt and that's ok. Mathews makes a great product as well.


----------



## tinbeater (Dec 16, 2012)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Tell that to kys biggest hoyt dealer and has been for the last 40yrs. I think hes learned a thing or two.


I will. Be there the end of the month on business.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

tinbeater said:


> I will. Be there the end of the month on business.


Your funny


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Bump...:darkbeer:


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Morning...:mg:


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Ttt.... ;-)


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Got the Turbo awhile ago.... and it is AWESOME!


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Hitting all its numbers and then some! Great bow!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I shot both yesterday for the first time and will take the nitrum turbo over the nocam. The nocam draw cycle was not for me at all.


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

Just think. If the no cam had Hoyt's name on the limbs....greatest now ever lmao


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Agreed. The draw cycle is far to harsh for the poor performance numbers IMHO...


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Agreed. The draw cycle is far to harsh for the poor performance numbers IMHO...


I know everyone perceives draw cycles different but when I shot the nocam it felt like I was trying to pull a truck out of the mud and over a boulder halfway through the draw cycle. It was at my draw length as well whereas the nitrum turbo was an inch too long.


----------



## Walker40 (Feb 25, 2007)

I have been a Mathews shooter for a long time, but the cable issue definitely sent me in a different direction. That bandaid approach to the cable rub really did bother me. With that being said, I'm sure they do shoot nice, but it makes me wonder about the cable wear down the road. Hopefully, this will be addressed in next year's models. I like my Prime and feel their designs are some of the more innovative right now. Neither for me....thanks.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

General RE LEE said:


> I'm a Hoyt owner and like the brand but good gosh bro you kinda go overboard. Not everyone is going to like Hoyt and that's ok. Mathews makes a great product as well.


You have just ruined his day with that comment


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Walker40 said:


> I have been a Mathews shooter for a long time, but the cable issue definitely sent me in a different direction. That bandaid approach to the cable rub really did bother me. With that being said, I'm sure they do shoot nice, but it makes me wonder about the cable wear down the road. Hopefully, this will be addressed in next year's models. I like my Prime and feel their designs are some of the more innovative right now. Neither for me....thanks.


I don't know about cable wear but the one in the shop had bear metal showing on the cam where it was rubbing.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

chaded said:


> I don't know about cable wear but the one in the shop had bear metal showing on the cam where it was rubbing.


PICS are as they say on here it did not happen!! Really I want pics to back up what you said no excuses, I want to see it!!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

griffwar said:


> PICS are as they say on here it did not happen!! Really I want pics to back up what you said no excuses, I want to see it!!


If the bow is still there the next time I go in I will take pictures. There were 3 of them and only one had it and it was on the top cam. It was also decked out with accessories so I'm not sure if a customer brought it in to trade it or what.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

chaded said:


> If the bow is still there the next time I go in I will take pictures. There were 3 of them and only one had it and it was on the top cam. It was also decked out with accessories so I'm not sure if a customer brought it in to trade it or what.


No excuses you brought it up, I want to see it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I have seen pics of the No Cam wear on here. I to shot both Nitrum Turbo had a slight hump but was easy to draw held great at full draw did not feel like it wanted to take off on me, now the no cam was stiff but even pull the whole pull the when it hit the wall it wanted to bounce back and take off on me no good valley to me I did not care for it. I did like the Turbo but with my bad back it was a no brainer Nitrum 34 the smoothest out of any of them


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

griffwar said:


> No excuses you brought it up, I want to see it.


Meh...you can choose to believe or not. No skin off my back. If its there next time I'm in I will take a picture. I'm not making a special trip and try to hurry over there because griffwar doesn't believe me.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

chaded said:


> Meh...you can choose to believe or not. No skin off my back. If its there next time I'm in I will take a picture. I'm not making a special trip and try to hurry over there because griffwar doesn't believe me.


Hey you brought it up on a public forum, and I called you out on it, all you have to do is provide proof that simple, no excuses.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

There is no way a piece of teflon is going to rub a cam so hard its going to rub through the finish on a cam. Teflon isnt harder than the finish! Best bs hater post ive read in a long time.


----------



## Bangflop (Dec 20, 2011)

This really is not a fair comparison. 2 very different bows. I chose the Hoyt.
From a performance standpoint, the NoCam would be comparable to the Hoyt Ruckus.


----------



## tmf (Apr 6, 2012)

chaded said:


> I don't know about cable wear but the one in the shop had bear metal showing on the cam where it was rubbing.


lie. not possible with the finish on the wheels


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Completely disagree...v



ridgehunter70 said:


> There is no way a piece of teflon is going to rub a cam so hard its going to rub through the finish on a cam. Teflon isnt harder than the finish! Best bs hater post ive read in a long time.


----------



## JohnMalone (Jan 19, 2015)

kwfarmnranch said:


> For the Hoyt pros here, explain to me why I have had the experiences I have had. Ive owned 9 Hoyts over the years, 2 would never paper tune, period. And before all you pro tuners start crying this was with one of Hoyts top tuners and tv celebrities doing the tuning. Every Hoyt I have ever had took several shots to get them papertuned and they were constantly having to be tinkered with. I had and Alpha max that would not group bareshaft no matter what you did to it. I had a new Carbon Spyder last year ( my last Hoyt ever btw ) came out of the box horribly out of tune, form the factory a $ 1400 bow none the less. Worked to get it all like it should have been and after tweaking it and shooting it a dozen or so times we finally got it to tear a good hole. This lasted a couple hundred shots, valley was gone, back in the press again and again and still had a lot of vibration and handshock. I know you the Hoyt pros are already typing trash about how '' you need to learn how to tune a bow ''. Fast forward, I got rid of the made in China Hoyt and tried out an Obsession Evolution, put a QAD on it which is all I shoot, perfect out of the box, bullethole first shot, 5-700 shots and still perfect. Tried a Chill R and I loved it, we pulled it out of the box, it was perfect, set up, bullethole first shot, at least 1k shots or more as this became my favorite bow and it has never seen the press since it was set up. Mathews Creed, bullethole 2nd shot, perfect ever since. HTR No Cam, bullethole first shot flawless every since. Ive owned 6 different Bowtechs, every one of them tuned perfectly and stayed in tune, never 1 single issue, all would group bareshaft. PSE, same results, tuned perfectly and stayed in tun, I even had 4 High Countrys with no issues.. My point is I am not bashing on Hoyt just stating facts. How many Hoyts have you guys owned ?? I expect to have a bad one every once and awhile but 8 out of the 9 Hoyts I have owned have been a headache. The only other '' bad '' bow I ever own was a piece of junk was a Ross. And for the guy that wants to call bull on the dealers dropping Hoyts, as I said I am not publishing their names on here because it is their business...but if you can type and have a phone then look up Mathews and Bowtech dealers in so central KY, theres only 6 or so and YOU call them and ask them if they carry or if they have ever carried Hoyt and then cry bull. I have been a bowhunter for 35 years and I have killed more game with Hoyts than any other bow, but I had to have a revelation of being honest with myself, multiple brands with zero problems , multiple Hoyts all with problems, call it what you want, that is not coincidence.


So Hoyt's are made in China? I thought they were American made?


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

I would be interested now that more have had the opportunity to shoot these bows what the results would be.


----------



## JohnMalone (Jan 19, 2015)

Bbd16 said:


> So dont shoot them. Nobody has any problems with that. But dont come to spread a lack of knowledge around for the guys who might NEED SOUND advice about a product and how to resolve an issue. If i was new to the sport and came across your "junk" post i wouldnt know which way to turn. Same thing for a new guy looking at the "wont tune" post from the others. Theres many guys who get so frusterated and leave the sport bc they caint resolve bow related issues. And how could u expect them too when u have guys shoving the this bow caint do this that bow wont do that stuff down there throat. Ive seen more mathews limbs in the bucket than any. I had 2 bowtech experiences that both had COMPLETLEY broken limbs after 3 months of use. I would never consider eaither of them to be junk


 I personally like Mathews and have ownd Mathews before. I am not brand specific either. Last yr I shot the Hoyt bows. I liked them also. But I know a guy that had a Mathews Chill are that he had to replace his limbs on that bow twice.


----------



## JohnMalone (Jan 19, 2015)

JohnMalone said:


> So Hoyt's are made in China? I thought they were American made?


Are Hoyt made in China then???? Thanks


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Completely disagree...v


So your telling me a piece of teflon, which is a sort of plastic. Is harder than a anodizing on a cam? You know, the teflon sleeve has to be harder to rubb anything off. your post just showed your validity of your knowledge


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

bghunter7777 said:


> I would be interested now that more have had the opportunity to shoot these bows what the results would be.


Heres my results at 50 yds. and as bad as a few on here would like to see it. No rubbing either


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

But I will put this out there just to be fair. I have never had any trouble tuning any hoyt and they will do, or shoot above their ibo rating.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Every Mathews bow I have owned got marks on the thin cams so easy. I can see the finish on them rubbing off easy someone on here had pic's of it posted.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

These two bows are complete opposites. That said I would love to have both of them.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Here is a pic of my cable


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Here is a pic of my cable


All I see is blur


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

General RE LEE said:


> All I see is blur


Sorry for the crappy pics. But you can see a substantial gap between the cable sleeve and the cam. You can tell it some in this pic. I will try and post some better pics later.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

LMAO! NO! Of course not! SLC Utah- USA!



JohnMalone said:


> Are Hoyt made in China then???? Thanks


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

ridgehunter70 said:


> So your telling me a piece of teflon, which is a sort of plastic. Is harder than a anodizing on a cam? You know, the teflon sleeve has to be harder to rubb anything off. your post just showed your validity of your knowledge[emoji57]


Lets just say... "ITS A VERY POOR DESIGN". (Now hurry and go run to the mods!:crybaby2:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Sinister01 (Apr 20, 2009)

ridgehunter70 said:


> So your telling me a piece of teflon, which is a sort of plastic. Is harder than a anodizing on a cam? You know, the teflon sleeve has to be harder to rubb anything off. your post just showed your validity of your knowledge[emoji57]


by that logic a strop would never hone an edge on a blade because the leather would have to be "harder" than the steel.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Sinister01 said:


> by that logic a strop would never hone an edge on a blade because the leather would have to be "harder" than the steel.


Yeah... "Logics" not really his thing.


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble (Jun 30, 2006)

ridgehunter70 - How close is the cable & sleeve on the bottom wheel? When I looked at these bows, it was the bottom where it came extremely close to touching.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Some old stuff


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

LMAO you think Hoyt is made in the U.S.A maybe some of their aluminum bows none of their carbon!! Their elkman!!


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Sinister01 said:


> by that logic a strop would never hone an edge on a blade because the leather would have to be "harder" than the steel.


Yep polishes but does not remove anything.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Hoyt is made in the USA, except for their carbon risers. Those are made in China. Simple search to reach more.

I have two HTR's neither have rubbing. Not even close. If the bow is in spec they will not rub. I went AGAIN and looked at over 15 HTR's at a local shop yesterday. 2 of them had the sleeve touching the cam, the rest did not. I suspect a twist or two into the cables would resolve it. Simple as that.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

griffwar said:


> LMAO you think Hoyt is made in the U.S.A maybe some of their aluminum bows none of their carbon!! Their elkman!!


I should have put most of their aluminum, none of their carbon!!


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Sinister01 said:


> by that logic a strop would never hone an edge on a blade because the leather would have to be "harder" than the steel.


Do your own research and take a piece of teflon and see if you can rubb off the finish on a anodized cam. It has nothing to do with logic. Its common sense


----------



## AlphaRomeo21 (Jan 1, 2015)

I have nothing against Matthews, they make a quality product but I find too much wear and tear on the cable servings. I'd go with the Hoyt Nitrum.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

AlphaRomeo21 said:


> I have nothing against Matthews, they make a quality product but I find too much wear and tear on the cable servings. I'd go with the Hoyt Nitrum.


Humm never had a problem anymore then the other brands I own?


----------



## AlphaRomeo21 (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm not bashing them, it's just something that I noticed more so with them and the Diamond brand for example. It could be a more prevalent thing with the single type cam bows I don't know? Again, I'm not bashing it's just something that I've noticed. If you do get one then it's something that just needs to be monitored more closely is all, no biggie.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Poor design or not. Ive never been able to shoot a bow so accurately. 40yd turkey at a local 3d shoot with my htr. Some guys just love to hate. Thats ok keep hating. Its what motivates me.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Yeah... "Logics" not really his thing.


Might want to read post 194 hater. I have all sorts of logic and its called common sense. Something you have no clue about.[emoji12] I love people like you its what keeps me motivated to speak the truth and do things that make people like you have a bad day. Heck. I bought this bow just to make your blood pressure go through the roof. You obviously care enough to post on every mathews thread there is. But its ok.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

ALL Hoyt bows are made proudly in the USA, always have been except the earliest carbon risers. Mathews on the other hand out sources almost everything to China... Or at least their quality would seem so... LMAO



griffwar said:


> LMAO you think Hoyt is made in the U.S.A maybe some of their aluminum bows none of their carbon!! Their elkman!!


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah... I think you may be perceiving our interaction on here dead backwards... LOL



ridgehunter70 said:


> Might want to read post 194 hater. I have all sorts of logic and its called common sense. Something you have no clue about.[emoji12] I love people like you its what keeps me motivated to speak the truth and do things that make people like you have a bad day. Heck. I bought this bow just to make your blood pressure go through the roof. You obviously care enough to post on every mathews thread there is. But its ok.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Show us a picture of your Trophy for 1rst place. Thats the only thing that counts... Dude you are to much! LOL! (Definitely one of my favs.)



ridgehunter70 said:


> Poor design or not. Ive never been able to shoot a bow so accurately. 40yd turkey at a local 3d shoot with my htr. Some guys just love to hate. Thats ok keep hating. Its what motivates me.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

THE ELKMAN said:


> ALL Hoyt bows are made proudly in the USA, always have been except the earliest carbon risers. Mathews on the other hand out sources almost everything to China... Or at least their quality would seem so... LMAO


What a joke, now you're just telling outright lies!!


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

griffwar said:


> What a joke, now you're just telling outright lies!!


Thats the elkman way. [emoji106] [emoji57]


----------



## WattDocson (Jan 31, 2015)

rageinthesage said:


> I've shot both the Nitrum turbo and the NoCam, it really is an unfair comparison. The only way I can describe the NoCam is pure silk, *but slow*. The turbo felt great but definitely not silky. If I had to choose I would close my eyes and point and would be tickled with either.


I'm shooting my No Cam at 70# 29" w/ 383Gr arrow at 290fps. That's slow?


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Didn't the OP already purchase another bow? Why is poll still open? Maybe he will start a poll to see if we should close this poll...


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Just curious, what is the efficiency rating of the Nitrum??

SCFox


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

SCFox said:


> Just curious, what is the efficiency rating of the Nitrum??
> 
> SCFox


Guarantee its not as much as the htr. [emoji106]


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

THE ELKMAN said:


> ALL Hoyt bows are made proudly in the USA, always have been except the earliest carbon risers. Mathews on the other hand out sources almost everything to China... Or at least their quality would seem so... LMAO


Huh? Got proof of this?


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah guys this ones not to hard to figure out... ALL of Hoyts aluminum bows have not only always been made in the USA, they are actually made by Hoyt in house on their own state of the art CNC machines. They are also the only company that produces all of their limbs in house, have been for years. The Carbon line is different, although completely engineered and designed in house the first ones were made by Prince (French co.), then Hoyt started using a different contractor for the actual initial carbon blanks, but ALL the bows are MADE PROUDLY in the US of A...


bigrobc said:


> Huh? Got proof of this?


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

bigrobc said:


> Huh? Got proof of this?


Its true because everyone knows how much validity is posts carries.[emoji57]


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm curiouos too. I haven't done that number yet in our testing, but I'm guessing its through the roof. The Turbo is crushing its specs. and the other two are exceeding as well...(will post when I get there)



SCFox said:


> Just curious, what is the efficiency rating of the Nitrum??
> 
> SCFox


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah with posts like this... Your obviosly an technical archery wizard.... LMAO!!!



ridgehunter70 said:


> Guarantee its not as much as the htr. [emoji106]


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Yeah guys this ones not to hard to figure out... ALL of Hoyts aluminum bows have not only always been made in the USA, they are actually made by Hoyt in house on their own state of the art CNC machines. They are also the only company that produces all of their limbs in house, have been for years. The Carbon line is different, although completely engineered and designed in house the first ones were made by Prince (French co.), then Hoyt started using a different contactor for the actual initial carbon blanks, but ALL the bows are MADE PROUDLY in the US of A...


I wasn't talking about Hoyt's. I was referring to u saying mathews were all made in China. Complete lie


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

And anyone knows the finish & quality of mathews is superb. Stop 'hatin your embarrassing yourself


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

That was a joke! Did you even read the whole thing??? LMAO!



bigrobc said:


> I wasn't talking about Hoyt's. I was referring to u saying mathews were all made in China. Complete lie


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

THE ELKMAN said:


> ALL Hoyt bows are made proudly in the USA, always have been except the earliest carbon risers. Mathews on the other hand out sources almost everything to China... Or at least their quality would seem so... LMAO!


Sheesh..........................................................................................^


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

Yesssir I read it. Bad joke I guess. Both company's make great bows no doubting that. I can't figure where the bad quality comes in I guess LMAOLMAOLMAOLMAOLAMAOLAMAO


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

I never realized how great Maaaatheeeews guys could be! You guys are awesome!


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Well I got the call that my new bow finally got here Hoyt Nitrum 30 65lber in Harvest Brown and RT Xtra limbs. I love it. I shot it and it is super smooth and zero hand shock. I stopped by another shop and shot the new Mathews Nocam and it was nice it was quiet and pretty much shock free as well but it was no quieter than mine and it was not no smoother on the shot. I did not like the draw cycle at all on the Nocam it was really stiff at the front of the draw cycle. The one I shot had the 85% let off cams and it did hold great on target. The Nocam is a very nice bow again but not for me. The shop owner shot my Hoyt and even he said that he was impressed. I know mine isn't the turbo but I have shot the turbo and I still like its draw cycle better than the NoCam


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

THE ELKMAN said:


> I never realized how great Maaaatheeeews guys could be! You guys are awesome!


Thanks bud! Wait.. is this a joke?


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

bigrobc said:


> Yesssir I read it. Bad joke I guess. Both company's make great bows no doubting that. I can't figure where the bad quality comes in I guess LMAOLMAOLMAOLMAOLAMAOLAMAO


If you have the time go back and look... (lets just say the beginng of all this might have a handle that rhymes with Smidgehunter70....) LOL!


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

No seriously. You guys are fun!



bigrobc said:


> Thanks bud! Wait.. is this a joke?


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

All on point...v



djmaxwe said:


> Well I got the call that my new bow finally got here Hoyt Nitrum 30 65lber in Harvest Brown and RT Xtra limbs. I love it. I shot it and it is super smooth and zero hand shock. I stopped by another shop and shot the new Mathews Nocam and it was nice it was quiet and pretty much shock free as well but it was no quieter than mine and it was not no smoother on the shot. I did not like the draw cycle at all on the Nocam it was really stiff at the front of the draw cycle. The one I shot had the 85% let off cams and it did hold great on target. The Nocam is a very nice bow again but not for me. The shop owner shot my Hoyt and even he said that he was impressed. I know mine isn't the turbo but I have shot the turbo and I still like its draw cycle better than the NoCam


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

bigrobc said:


> And anyone knows the finish & quality of mathews is superb. Stop 'hatin your embarrassing yourself


The fit and finish to the NoCam I shot was awesome and I would say a little nicer than a full camo Hoyt but it is not superior to the fit and finish to the Hoyts in Harvest Brown or the Blackout's. The only complaint I have against the NoCam is the draw cycle and the guy at the Mathews shop even said " you will like the way it shoots but more than likely you will hate the draw cycle." and I did. Everyone there could tell a big difference in the speed of the two bows. My Nitrum was noticeably faster. Their chrono wasn't up or we would have shot them through it side by side.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

djmaxwe said:


> The fit and finish to the NoCam I shot was awesome and I would say a little nicer than a full camo Hoyt but it is not superior to the fit and finish to the Hoyts in Harvest Brown or the Blackout's. The only complaint I have against the NoCam is the draw cycle and the guy at the Mathews shop even said " you will like the way it shoots but more than likely you will hate the draw cycle." and I did. Everyone there could tell a big difference in the speed of the two bows. My Nitrum was noticeably faster. Their chrono wasn't up or we would have shot them through it side by side.


This is exactly what we're getting here, all the same feed back. Horrible draw cycle for the numbers its producing, and the high letoff just doesn't hold well on target, never has. Not to mention their heavy for that dimensional size of a bow. BUT: and the ONLY BUT: Its quiet, and dead, BUT so is most everything else these days...


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Nitrum Turbo with the #2 cam on "TRULY" equal draw lengths will be 18 to 20 fps faster with the same arrow and draw weight...



djmaxwe said:


> The fit and finish to the NoCam I shot was awesome and I would say a little nicer than a full camo Hoyt but it is not superior to the fit and finish to the Hoyts in Harvest Brown or the Blackout's. The only complaint I have against the NoCam is the draw cycle and the guy at the Mathews shop even said " you will like the way it shoots but more than likely you will hate the draw cycle." and I did. Everyone there could tell a big difference in the speed of the two bows. My Nitrum was noticeably faster. Their chrono wasn't up or we would have shot them through it side by side.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Nitrum Turbo with the #2 cam on "TRULY" equal draw lengths will be 18 to 20 fps faster with the same arrow and draw weight...


 But thats why this was kind of a dumb comparison to begin with. The HTR would be more comparable to regular Nitrum, but the Nitrum with the same perameters from above is still 10 fps faster.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Both bows were at 28" and my Nitrum was 65# and the Mathews was 70#


THE ELKMAN said:


> Nitrum Turbo with the #2 cam on "TRULY" equal draw lengths will be 18 to 20 fps faster with the same arrow and draw weight...


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

THE ELKMAN said:


> But thats why this was kind of a dumb comparison to begin with. The HTR would be more comparable to regular Nitrum, but the Nitrum with the same perameters from above is still 10 fps faster.


^ yes


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

THE ELKMAN said:


> But thats why this was kind of a dumb comparison to begin with. The HTR would be more comparable to regular Nitrum, but the Nitrum with the same perameters from above is still 10 fps faster.


My bow is a Nitrum 30 and not the turbo so that's why I wish the chrono was working everyone there could tell the Hoyt was faster.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Yeah with posts like this... Your obviosly an technical archery wizard.... LMAO!!!


I know enough to guarantee this htr will outperform your beloved hoyt at the efficiency rating test. Let me know when the hoyt does better than 89%! Facts dont lie its already been tested by numerous testers that have way more credibility than you would ever have. Your a joke and sometimes its best to just say, hey,I dont know everything but I like hoyt and leave it at that instead of digging yourself a bigher hole and making yourself look .


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

THE ELKMAN said:


> But thats why this was kind of a dumb comparison to begin with. The HTR would be more comparable to regular Nitrum, but the Nitrum with the same perameters from above is still 10 fps faster.


Maybe because it has a higher ibo rating there bright one?? Yep you say you used to like Mathews now all hate they must of really told you that you were not good enough to shoot their bows!! Turned you down did they, thought you were great and Mathews told you differently?? You act like you're the best and thought you were but I think Mathews told you otherwise!!LMAO Don't worry I won't tell anyone, do like I do shoot them all!! I guarantee you will have more fun and be less likely to keel over of a heart attack, it's not the end of the world just because people don't shoot the same bow as you!! It's really not.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

griffwar said:


> Maybe because it has a higher ibo rating there bright one?? Yep you say you used to like Mathews now all hate they must of really told you that you were not good enough to shoot their bows!! Turned you down did they, thought you were great and Mathews told you differently?? You act like you're the best and thought you were but I think Mathews told you otherwise!!LMAO Don't worry I won't tell anyone, do like I do shoot them all!! I guarantee you will have more fun and be less likely to keel over of a heart attack, it's not the end of the world just because people don't shoot the same bow as you!! It's really not.


Thats what I find funny about this guy


----------



## Bowtechforlife (Apr 17, 2014)

THE ELKMAN is being ridiculous... I get pushing your brand but come on it actually turns people away! And by the way I have a nitrum turbo on order... Almost forgot... LMAO!


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

You are correct, it is a lot faster, and holds about ten times better...



djmaxwe said:


> My bow is a Nitrum 30 and not the turbo so that's why I wish the chrono was working everyone there could tell the Hoyt was faster.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

griffwar said:


> Maybe because it has a higher ibo rating there bright one?? Yep you say you used to like Mathews now all hate they must of really told you that you were not good enough to shoot their bows!! Turned you down did they, thought you were great and Mathews told you differently?? You act like you're the best and thought you were but I think Mathews told you otherwise!!LMAO Don't worry I won't tell anyone, do like I do shoot them all!! I guarantee you will have more fun and be less likely to keel over of a heart attack, it's not the end of the world just because people don't shoot the same bow as you!! It's really not.


At this point I almost feel bad bringing this up, but do you have any idea what the **** your talking about? The Mathews HTR is IBO speed rated at "up to 330 fps" on their own website. (Which is a shady way of saying: Yeah we been lying about our speeds for 20 years. So now we will word it different so people can't call us out on it... LOL) And the Hoyt Nitrum is listed at 332. Sounds pretty much the same to me. Similar ATAs, brace, and speeds, seems like a very even comparison to me, and certainly more comparable than the Turbo which is way above the HTR on every level... Actually they both are. Maybe try picking up a book once in awhile, read a bit, stimulate the mind....:mg:


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

I shot the Nitrum 34, 30 and Turbo. I also shot the Carbon Spyders. All great bows. 
I ended up buying the HTR. It just felt better to ME....

I have been shooting a Hoyt since 2006. Hated Mathews and now I shoot one. 
Who knows, maybe I will go buy an Obsession or a Hoyt also. 

Being the better bow is in the eye of the beholder. My grandpa always said "you can only kill a deer til its dead" Big bullets waste more meat and fast arrows just mean fast misses. Way too much bickering and infighting among hunters these days. 

I like speed as well and am trying to figure out how to tweak my HTR a little. But comparing a Turbo to an HTR is like comparing an apple to a banana.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Agreed...v



CBB said:


> I shot the Nitrum 34, 30 and Turbo. I also shot the Carbon Spyders. All great bows.
> I ended up buying the HTR. It just felt better to ME....
> 
> I have been shooting a Hoyt since 2006. Hated Mathews and now I shoot one.
> ...


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Agreed...v


Says the one that gets butt hurt if you dont shoot the same brand as he does . Ive had several hoyts and had bad experiences with every single one of those pos. This is my experiences and I know everyone hasnt had bad ones like myself. At the end of the day, its just a freaking bow. Shoot what you like and dont worry yourself into the ground about other peoples setup. Heck, if you do this I promise you will have more time to practice with your bow.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Said the "pot" to the "kettle"... LMAO! (and just an FYI: I don't want you to shoot ANYTHING I shoot)



ridgehunter70 said:


> Says the one that gets butt hurt if you dont shoot the same brand as he does . Ive had several hoyts and had bad experiences with every single one of those pos. This is my experiences and I know everyone hasnt had bad ones like myself. At the end of the day, its just a freaking bow. Shoot what you like and dont worry yourself into the ground about other peoples setup. Heck, if you do this I promise you will have more time to practice with your bow.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Said the "pot" to the "kettle"... LMAO! (and just an FYI: I don't want you to shoot ANYTHING I shoot)


I never said I wanted to keep waisting my money on hoyt. And like ive stated before im mature enough to accept the fact that everyone dont like mathews. But I find it funny that you darn near pop a vein just because I shared my experiences with hoyt a long time ago and you still have hurt feelings over it.i couldn't care less about your opinion about me or the bow I shoot. I think its kind of funny


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

LMAO! Once again you have this all BACKWARDS! LOL! I'm VERY VERY glad you shoot a Maaathhhews... I am positive "it's all part of gods plan"!



ridgehunter70 said:


> I never said I wanted to keep waisting my money on hoyt. And like ive stated before im mature enough to accept the fact that everyone dont like mathews. But I find it funny that you darn near pop a vein just because I shared my experiences with hoyt a long time ago and you still have hurt feelings over it.i couldn't care less about your opinion about me or the bow I shoot. I think its kind of funny


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

You guys are good fun though, and I'm sure it would be cool to hang out.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

This thread is pretty funny


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

THE ELKMAN said:


> At this point I almost feel bad bringing this up, but do you have any idea what the **** your talking about? The Mathews HTR is IBO speed rated at "up to 330 fps" on their own website. (Which is a shady way of saying: Yeah we been lying about our speeds for 20 years. So now we will word it different so people can't call us out on it... LOL) And the Hoyt Nitrum is listed at 332. Sounds pretty much the same to me. Similar ATAs, brace, and speeds, seems like a very even comparison to me, and certainly more comparable than the Turbo which is way above the HTR on every level... Actually they both are. Maybe try picking up a book once in awhile, read a bit, stimulate the mind....:mg:


Maybe you should read better 321 at 85% which everyone has, 325 at 75% and 330 at 65% so do you have any idea what the $#%$ you're talking about. You are getting pretty laughable Mathews must of told you to get lost in a big way!! They really shoved it in deep thats the only reason I can think of why you're so butthurt?? Like I said don't worry about what other people shoot it really don't matter are affect you at all!! Keep going this way and your going to drop dead of a heart attack!!


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

I bought no cam to set up for 3d...I am buying a turbo for hunting. Turbo will be faster which is nice hunting in the west. Shot them both multiple times ....very different bows


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

THE ELKMAN said:


> You guys are good fun though, and I'm sure it would be cool to hang out.


Maybe in a mma ring.


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

griffwar said:


> Maybe you should read better 321 at 85% which everyone has, 325 at 75% and 330 at 65% so do you have any idea what the $#%$ you're talking about. You are getting pretty laughable Mathews must of told you to get lost in a big way!! They really shoved it in deep thats the only reason I can think of why you're so butthurt?? Like I said don't worry about what other people shoot it really don't matter are affect you at all!! Keep going this way and your going to drop dead of a heart attack!!


Holy crap. This was funny


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

I prefer the HTR to anything I've shot, and that's about everything sold in our state. Going to the practice bags today before I hit the 3d range a smug fella wearing Obssession attire says, look a SlowCam. I simply said said ignorance is bless ain't it there buddy. Just can't understand the hate for other bows, hey love the bow you shoot but quit bashing others.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

PFD42 said:


> I prefer the HTR to anything I've shot, and that's about everything sold in our state. Going to the practice bags today before I hit the 3d range a smug fella wearing Obssession attire says, look a SlowCam. I simply said said ignorance is bless ain't it there buddy. Just can't understand the hate for other bows, hey love the bow you shoot but quit bashing others.


I will totally agree. Ready to throat punch the next idiot I see at a 3d shoot to say this bs!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well went to my dealers to see if my camo Nitrum 34 cam in he said no but look at this and pulled this out of the back room in the box. Now I have never owned a target bow but always wanted one and I'm not worried about deer seeing it I'll kill them. So take a look sight will change to a Axcell Accu Touch Pro when I get the cash and I must find a stabilizer for it.
View attachment 2154559
View attachment 2154560
View attachment 2154561
View attachment 2154562
View attachment 2154563


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

My son and I are sure liking our Nitrum 30's


----------



## dt2011 (Aug 25, 2014)

shot the no cam, haven't shot the nitrum, I'll keep my 12 carbon element blows no cam away, may have no shock without stabilizer but who shoots with out one


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

djmaxwe said:


> My son and I are sure liking our Nitrum 30's


Very nice!

Love the Harvest Brown late in the afternoon


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Okay. Your obviously take this stuff way to seriously. I'm sorry for messing around.



griffwar said:


> Maybe you should read better 321 at 85% which everyone has, 325 at 75% and 330 at 65% so do you have any idea what the $#%$ you're talking about. You are getting pretty laughable Mathews must of told you to get lost in a big way!! They really shoved it in deep thats the only reason I can think of why you're so butthurt?? Like I said don't worry about what other people shoot it really don't matter are affect you at all!! Keep going this way and your going to drop dead of a heart attack!!


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Browsing through the web and ran across this. I guess I wasnt the only one with problems

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2354245


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

I chose the Hoyt because it's not a Mathews


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Cosmetic. Would never cost you a tourny or a hunt. At least Hoyt doesn't flat out lie to you about everything from the name of the product: "No Cam". There is no such thing as "No cam" in an 80 percent let off eccentric, and you don't to be a genius engineer to figure that out. Then theres the lie that lasts forever: Their draw length... LOL! Oh, and lets not forget their longest running lie......Their speed ratings!!! LMAO! Not to mention all the other stuff over the years, like mass weight(with everything stripped- LOL!), and then we have the old "You'll never have to tune a one cam", and the ever popular "Catch us if you can"! LLLLLLMAFO! Thats the biggest JOKE of all! Now go have a NICE DAY!

:icon_1_lol:



ridgehunter70 said:


> Browsing through the web and ran across this. I guess I wasnt the only one with problems
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2354245


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

I have really been enjoying my 50b nitrum turbo, think it will have a nice fall season later this year


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Cosmetic. Would never cost you a tourny or a hunt. At least Hoyt doesn't flat out lie to you about everything from the name of the product: "No Cam". There is no such thing as "No cam" in an 80 percent let off eccentric, and you don't to be a genius engineer to figure that out. Then theres the lie that lasts forever: Their draw length... LOL! Oh, and lets not forget their longest running lie......Their speed ratings!!! LMAO! Not to mention all the other stuff over the years, like mass weight(with everything stripped- LOL!), and then we have the old "You'll never have to tune a one cam", and the ever popular "Catch us if you can"! LLLLLLMAFO! Thats the biggest JOKE of all! Now go have a NICE DAY!
> 
> :icon_1_lol:


Wow I must have hit a nerve with that picture. Look at all those exclamation points. And btw. Its called the (no cam) "string track".
Look at it closer oh brilliant one[emoji57]


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Sounds like your taking a page right out of the old Mathews play book... Have a nice day:icon_1_lol:



ridgehunter70 said:


> Wow I must have hit a nerve with that picture. Look at all those exclamation points. And btw. Its called the (no cam) "string track".
> Look at it closer oh brilliant one[emoji57]


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Cosmetic. Would never cost you a tourny or a hunt. At least Hoyt doesn't flat out lie to you about everything from the name of the product: "No Cam". There is no such thing as "No cam" in an 80 percent let off eccentric, and you don't to be a genius engineer to figure that out. Then theres the lie that lasts forever: Their draw length... LOL! Oh, and lets not forget their longest running lie......Their speed ratings!!! LMAO! Not to mention all the other stuff over the years, like mass weight(with everything stripped- LOL!), and then we have the old "You'll never have to tune a one cam", and the ever popular "Catch us if you can"! LLLLLLMAFO! Thats the biggest JOKE of all! Now go have a NICE DAY!
> 
> :icon_1_lol:


The bow in reference in this thread is not called No Cam. The bow is called an HTR. 

People should really educate themselves. 

The technology is called "no cam string track" which is 100% accurate. 

Mathews isn't responsible for uneducated masses


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Lets see what it says in the add campaign, both on TV, and in print. That whole "No Cam string track" thing just doesn't seem to roll off the tongue...:icon_1_lol:



Whaack said:


> The bow in reference in this thread is not called No Cam. The bow is called an HTR.
> 
> People should really educate themselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

No cam all the way!! used to shoot Hoyt but then I grew up.&#55357;&#56847;


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Case in point: What's the name of this thread? --- Gee! I wonder where he ever got that idea??? AAAAND, once again...:icon_1_lol:



Whaack said:


> The bow in reference in this thread is not called No Cam. The bow is called an HTR.
> 
> People should really educate themselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

BTW- Thanks for keeping these poll results on the first page for a month! AGAIN!:icon_1_lol: 



ridgehunter70 said:


> Browsing through the web and ran across this. I guess I wasnt the only one with problems
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2354245


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Case in point: What's the name of this thread? --- Gee! I wonder where he ever got that idea??? AAAAND, once again...:icon_1_lol:


That's my point. Can't help that people can't call the bow the proper name. 

It'd be like calling every Hoyt a cam and a 1/2.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Whaack said:


> That's my point. Can't help that people can't call the bow the proper name.
> 
> It'd be like calling every Hoyt a cam and a 1/2.


Or a pos. Thats closer to being accurate[emoji38] 
Just a joke elkman so dont pop a vein[emoji15]


----------



## deerdarts (Dec 9, 2005)

This stuff never ceases to amaze me, really? Why waste time getting butt hurt over a bow company? They all make great products, shoot what you like and let it go. Grow up folks.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

These posts never cease to amaze me...v



deerdarts said:


> This stuff never ceases to amaze me, really? Why waste time getting butt hurt over a bow company? They all make great products, shoot what you like and let it go. Grow up folks.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

remember, the* ignore* feature is your friend :wink:


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Its all in fun guys...^


----------



## deerdarts (Dec 9, 2005)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Its all in fun guys...^


I'm all for fun but with all the bashing of bow brands that goes on in this site its kind of hard to tell the difference. Just seems silly to me.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

That's not picking or funny, that's well over the line. I've enjoyed many years of archery and never taken a liking to Fanboys. Shoot what you want and be proud you found a bow you like , but bashing other brands is ignorant. Archery is a great sport filled with all kind of characters . Elkman, you weren't picking. I've read back over all your posts on this thread and you have viciously attacked this bow and Mathews yet glorify your Hoyt. That my friend is the definition of fanboy.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

PFD42 said:


> That's not picking or funny, that's well over the line. I've enjoyed many years of archery and never taken a liking to Fanboys. Shoot what you want and be proud you found a bow you like , but bashing other brands is ignorant. Archery is a great sport filled with all kind of characters . Elkman, you weren't picking. I've read back over all your posts on this thread and you have viciously attacked this bow and Mathews yet glorify your Hoyt. That my friend is the definition of fanboy.


Hey can you post a pic of your bow I would like to see how the ot riser and black limbs look.


----------

